# MY edge is a shooter (a full review)



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

So i took my new edge to the range today to sight in and get a feel for.

First impressions

1 the rifle is very very light and the stock is so light as to make a guy think that it wont be rigid (wrong). this thing is absolutely stiff as can be

2. Fit and finish is great the stock is uniform in every measurement i could think of. the color of the stock is very anti reflective as is the barrel and action treatment

3. the action is as smooth as glass. the bolt is silky smooth and has no slop anywhere in its range of motion.

4. the trigger is heavy but not to heavy as to be a bad thing. there is no creep or free-play. it breaks very cleanly at 4.75 lbs.

5. Perfect magazine period. even though it is a staggered box mag but when it feeds into the chamber the round it is a straight line shot into the chamber.

sighting in

This rifle with the vortex 3x9x40 scope was simple after the guys bore sighted it at the store.

3 rds at 25 yards were touching. (nice) 3 inches high 1 right

now to 100yds

first 5 shot group 1.25 inches 2in high and .5 right. dialed in the corections and the next group was dead nuts on under an inch. (.951 inches)

I was shooting 85 grn federal premium ammo for this test and sight in session and i think it will be better after i start rollin my own.

conclusions

This rifle is worth 2 or 3 times as much as i paid for it. I am majorly impressed and it just proves what i have said for the last 15 years.

THERE IS NO MORE ACCURATE RIFLE OUT OF THE BOX THAT SAVAGE, BAR NONE


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice review CO204. They do seem to be outperforming a lot of very expensive rifles. What load will you start with ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i am thinkin that i am gonna start with 58 grn vmax or 60 grn varmint grenades and havnt decided on a powder yet. and i am planning on loading some 100 grn interbonds for deer next year


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you'll like the 58 gr V-Max and the Interbonds, but I have yet to hear of someone getting really good accuracy with the VG's, hopefully you can change that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good write up and Good luck.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I am assuming by the bullet weights that the gun is a .243? I have a savage in .243 that I bought for a pick-up gun at the big-5. It was before they started making the edge. I wanted a cheap gun and I think that I paid $400.00 for this one with the scope. The only thing that I didn't like about it was the trigger so I changed that out and now that is my favorite gun! That is the gun in the pictures of the pigs I shot this year. Anyway the load that works the best for me (and I was mainly concerned with deer) is the nosler balistic tip 95gr. with 38.3gr of varget. less that moa all day long.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

good writing and congrats on the rifle. if you know, what is the twist?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Their website lists it as 1-9.25.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great shooting and goodluck hunting with it


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing----great wright up---The 243 is one good shooter--I use 55gr serria BK--WLR---imr 4064---44.5gr---3900+= fps awsome___SB*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for tempting me even more! Good writeup for sure!


----------

